# fluoroscopy in asc



## cherie33 (Jun 26, 2009)

Does anyone know if/when it would be appropriate to bill for fluoroscopy as the asc for things such a fracture reduction, tendon repair, and if so, how to properly go about it? If billable, would a separate report be required and what would be an appropriate code? Have a doctor very interested, so I'm researching. Thanks so much for any advice!


----------



## jessicajones1081 (Jun 26, 2009)

We do bill separately for both the ASC and professional charges for fluoroscopy, however, not all codes can have fluoro billed separately. The Coder's Desk Reference is a really nice tool to know when you can and cannot bill separately for the fluoroscopy.


----------



## cherie33 (Jun 29, 2009)

Can you give me any examples of which codes you would use? The CDR only mentions separately reportable xrays, do you bill the fluoro with xray codes or fluoroscopy codes? Does the doctor have to do a separate report to bill for it with a hard copy image? Do you have any idea what the reimbursement is like for the facility? Thanks for your help!


----------



## mbort (Jun 29, 2009)

76000-TC, 77003-TC, 74300-tc are some of the common ones I use.  It is extremely important to check the CCI edits to make sure that they code does not bundle.  Since the ASC is only claim the technical component the op note mearly needs to state they were done to capture.  For the physician who wants to claim the professional component (-26), it needs to be well documented and even some carriers will require a seperate report from the physician for payment.

The payment is going to based on your contracts.  If you contracts do not include payment for this, I would mention it to whomever negotiates your contracts and have them "get on it".  It is payable.

Hope this helps


----------

